# Preseason Game #6: Lakers vs Suns



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>*Pre Season Game #6*








vs.









Sunday, Oct. 24
7:30 pm
vs. Suns
TV: KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330









Bryant's Lakers host the Suns on Sunday.
Andrew D. Bernstein/NBAE/Getty Images

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
*Los Angeles Lakers (3-2)*





































Chuky Atkins, PG: 3.8 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 3.4 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.4 SPG
Brian Grant, PF 1.8 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 1.5 APG, 0.3 BPG, 0.3 SPG
Chris Mihm, C: 10.0 PPG, 6.4 RPG, 0.6 APG, 2.4 BPG, 0.6 SPG
Lamar Odom, SF: 8.8 PPG, 7.0 RPG, 3.4 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.4 SPG
Kobe Bryant, SG: 25.6 PPG, 4.2 RPG, 4.6 APG, 0.4 BPG, 1.2 SPG

Lakers Bench:
Tony Bobbitt 5.0 PPG, 1.8 RPG, 2.2 APG, 0.2 BPG, 0.8 SPG
Tierre Brown 8.8 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 4.8 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Caron Butler 8.3 PPG, 3.5 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.0 SPG
Brian Cook 12.0 PPG, 4.4 RPG, 0.8 APG, 0.6 BPG, 1.4 SPG
Nate Johnson 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Jumaine Jones 7.4 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 0.6 APG, 0.4 BPG, 0.6 SPG
Slava Medvedenko 12.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 1.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Ike Nwankwo 0.0 PPG, 1.5 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Kareem Rush 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Sasha Vujacic 5.6 PPG, 3.4 RPG, 2.2 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.4 SPG

*Have Not Played*
Vlade Divac 
Devean George
Luke Walton 

Injury Report
*Caron Butler* - Torn Tendon Right Pinky | Day-to-Day
*Luke Walton* - Sprained Right Ankle | Day-to-Day
*Slava Medvedenko* - Sore Right Heel | TBD
*Kareem Rush* - Sprained Right Foot | TBD
*Vlade Divac* - Herniated Disc in Back | Out Indefinitely
*Devean George* - Left Ankle Surgery | Out Indefinitely

</center>


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Will be tough to improve on the 41pt blowout against Utah.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

This game is a good test for the Lakers. PHX is a solid squad. Odom needs to wake up. HE cant be shooting 3-11 everygame. As of now im a little scared for the lakers heading into the regular season


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Lakers 103
Suns 94

Kobe 27pts

Nash 11asts


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i say lakers win by to with a score of around 100-98


----------



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

It's gonna be a tough one and a good test for this team like Lakerman 33 just said..watch for Butler and B.Cook to be the main factors ...if we do win.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Can't wait.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Is it just me or do the Lakers play their entire preseason at Staples?


----------



## BigAkers (Sep 11, 2004)

It's just you, because they have only played one game there.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The game is in Las Vegas.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Butler may not play*

Butler, the logical option to be the Lakers' No. 3 scorer, might miss his second exhibition game after he suffered a partially torn ligament in the pinkie finger of his right hand. If he plays, Butler will need a splint on the finger of his shooting hand.

Butler, who sat out the exhibition opener because of a thigh bruise, was hurt Friday when he tried to break his fall after getting tangled with the Clippers' Bobby Simmons.

"My finger felt real hot," Butler said. "I knew something was wrong."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,2435435.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


Caron Butler will spend the next few weeks playing with a splint on his right little finger after suffering a partially torn tendon Friday. The injury is on his shooting hand, but Tomjanovich said it might not create as many problems as feared. "In my career, I had a couple of times when I had things on my hand," Tomjanovich said. "And it actually helped me because I could feel the ball better. ... I'm hoping it will be the same thing with him." ...

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~29583~2488094,00.html


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Butler may not play*



> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Butler, the logical option to be the Lakers' No. 3 scorer, might miss his second exhibition game after he suffered a partially torn ligament in the pinkie finger of his right hand. If he plays, Butler will need a splint on the finger of his shooting hand.
> 
> Butler, who sat out the exhibition opener because of a thigh bruise, was hurt Friday when he tried to break his fall after getting tangled with the Clippers' Bobby Simmons.
> ...


I never thought I'd be saying this, but, it's a good thing we've got Jumaine Jones now. At least as insurance in case this turns out to be more serious than it should be.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

When the orignal trade was ammended, I wasn't too happy with another SF coming instead of Banks. But I have been very happy with JJ's play and see him getting more minutes than DG. He just might be the best player for the Lakers in that trade.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Is it just me or do the Lakers play their entire preseason at Staples?


only two of their eight preseason games have been or will be at staples center.

-Tuesday, Oct. 12: Anaheim (Arrowhead Pond of Anaheim)
--Sunday, Oct. 17: Bakersfield (Centennial Garden)
--Tuesday, Oct. 19: Fresno (Save Mart Center at Fresno State)
--Thursday, Oct. 21 and 22: STAPLES Center
--Sunday, Oct. 24: Las Vegas (Thomas and Mack Center at UNLV)
--Monday, Oct. 25: San Diego (San Diego Sports Arena)
--Thursday, Oct. 28: Oklahoma City (Ford Center)


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> only two of their eight preseason games have been or will be at staples center.
> ...


Yeah, I checked their NBA.com schedule to see how they had played so far, and they had listed every game as a "home game", I just thought it was strange that they weren't on the road at all. Thanks.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hey the games not on league pass. does anyone know if its going to be on the radio KLAC


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> hey the games not on league pass. does anyone know if its going to be on the radio KLAC


If you're in Lakerland why don't you just watch it on KCAL? But it should be on KLAC too.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

cause i dont live in LA


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Tierre Brown is making the team.

The way he's been playing has been very impressive.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> cause i dont live in LA


Then where is "Lakerland"


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Bah we have everything going in and out and Amare is having a bad game playing with the flu.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Then where is "Lakerland"


its in the middle of the chicago bulls stadium


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

score update?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Wow, is Kobe married to those officials?

Amare had an open breakaway dunk and Kobe literally rips off his arm and they don't call anything except having the suns inbound.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Wow, is Kobe married to those officials?
> 
> Amare had an open breakaway dunk and Kobe literally rips off his arm and they don't call anything except having the suns inbound.


Well I'll be damned. It's only the preseason and we already have a "refs are biased toward the Lakers" complaint. Yeah it was a bad (no) call but can we please not go through this again this year?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Lakers 87, Suns 73 and the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

looking good


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Will be tough to improve on the 41pt blowout against Utah.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Brian Cook strikes again.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

can u give us a update on the play of: KOBE,Lamar's shooting,B-grant in the flow? caron hows the pinkey? mihm keepin it up?


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


No joke. This game was about as sloppy as it could have been for the Suns topped off by a bad shooting night.

The only bright spot is a few minutes before the 4th quarter Mihm and Odom both had 5 fouls defending Amare, Brian Grant now has 5 fouls as well midway through the 4th.

Amare must have shot over a dozen freethrows in the 2nd half alone.

Amare is 16-21 from the freethrow line.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Great game by B. Grant


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Box scores on yahoo won't update. Anyone got some stats?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> Great game by B. Grant


YEP.

22 points, 11 reb in 24 minutes.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Amare is 16-21 from the freethrow line.


Sounds like Amare's the one married to the officials to me.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nice game from Grant. Lakers may be better on the interior than everyone expects. 

I hate Stu Lantz.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 111, Phoenix 103

I'll post the boxscore when it's available!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> 
> I hate Stu Lantz.


Sasha says "O wow Kobe is open! I'm gonna pass him the ball"

"Kobe says that's right young fella that it is my ball"

"Then Kobe says whoops, sorry Joe Johnson I just went right............by...........you" 

"Then Joe Johnson said, WHERE'S KOBE?" 

"Then Kobe said, I'm right here"

"Flight number 8 is ready for takeoff" 

"I think Kobe is having a terrific game don't you Paul?"

"Paul: Absolutely Stu Kobe's shooting is fantastic..."


" Actually come to think of it, Kobe is having an awful game"

"Paul: Absolutely Stu, Kobe is shooting terrible...


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> I hate Stu Lantz.


:yes: Paul and Stu are horrible. I miss Chick .


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> 
> 
> I miss Chick .


Greatest play by play man in all of sports...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Am I the only one who laughs at Stu and Paul? 

What S-Star just quoted, was hilarious. Those guys suck so bad, it's funny.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nice little mini blowout there, Suns never got closer than double digits throughout 90% of the game. Either way, doesn't mean much, it's still just preseason. Though I'm glad they were able to do all that without Kobe playing big minutes (did he even play 30 tonight?).

Anyway, recap:

Kobe: did a little of this and a little of that. Didn't play a lot of minutes to begin with, but put up respectable points, boards, and assists and played some D. Quiet night. 

Odom: still looks uncomfortable, shot was very sporadic as usual. Played pretty good D, but boarded and passed well. Still got somewhere over 10 points in limited minutes. 

Butler: didn't get many minutes, but played good D, rebounded well, and best of all looked fine playing with the torn pinky.

Mihm: had a huge first quarter. Played good D on Amare. Picked up some really stupid touch fouls on some screens and on an over-the-back rebound consecutively. First game his supposed bad foul habits have really shown themselves. But boarded, scored, and played D exceptionally tonight. 

Sasha: this guy is a baller, and believe it or not played some good D tonight. Passed well and controlled the tempo of the game pretty damn well for a rookie. His shot sucked tonight, though. 

Grant: huge game tonight. What did he have, 22-11 in 24 minutes? 6 offensive boards? 9-11 from the floor or something like that? A typical type of hustle night for Grant, though don't expect 22-11 in limited minutes much more often this season. :laugh:

Brown: another very solid game for him. Scored very well tonight, particularly in the open court. Didn't play many minutes, but made an immediate impact off the bench. Exactly what he's supposed to do. 

Atkins: sucks. Made some nice passes here and there, hit a jumper and a couple FTs. Otherwise shouldn't have an NBA contract. Trade him for Doritos along with Devean. 

Bobbit: I love this guy's commitment to defense. Very smooth laterally, I forget how quick he was. Has a stroke and should be kept if Rush is hurt or Brown doesn't make the team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh, and D'Antoni needs to be fired. This guy teaches defense about as much as Phil did last season. 



> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Wow, is Kobe married to those officials?
> 
> Amare had an open breakaway dunk and Kobe literally rips off his arm and they don't call anything except having the suns inbound.


I think the officials felt bad for letting Amare get away with travels on the previous 7 possessions.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Solid game by the Lakers, but obviously WAY too many fouls.

 Brian  Grant!!!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Am I the only one who laughs at Stu and Paul?
> 
> What S-Star just quoted, was hilarious. Those guys suck so bad, it's funny.


If I still listened to them I probably would laugh, but I got tired of them so I usually mute the TV and listen to 570.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Sasha says "O wow Kobe is open! I'm gonna pass him the ball"
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Stu isn't bad, he just needs to be a compliment to someone with leader oratory skills. Paul definitely, _definitely_ does not have them. 

I miss Chick soooo much.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Sasha says "O wow Kobe is open! I'm gonna pass him the ball"
> ...


:laugh: 
Both of them are pretty predictable.. But I guess that's what happens when you listen to them for such a long time.
But honestly, I don't mind them.. Obviously Paul isn't gonna replace Chick (  ) but I think he does a pretty decent job.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Butler 	26 	3-10 	0-0 	0-0 	4 	13 	2 	3 	2 	0 	2 	6 
Odom 	27 	3-10 	2-4 	3-4 	0 	6 	6 	2 	1 	1 	5 	11 
Mihm 	20 	7-9 	0-0 	1-3 	2 	5 	0 	3 	0 	0 	5 	15 
Atkins 	17 	1-2 	1-1 	2-2 	0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	2 	5 
Bryant 	24 	5-8 	0-1 	2-4 	0 	2 	3 	4 	0 	1 	3 	12 
Grant 	24 	10-12 	0-0 	2-3 	7 	11 	1 	0 	0 	0 	5 	22 
Vujacic 23 	1-4 	0-3 	1-2 	0 	2 	8 	1 	1 	0 	2 	3 
Cook 	21 	4-9 	1-3 	3-3 	1 	5 	2 	4 	1 	0 	4 	12 
Walton 	14 	0-3 	0-2 	1-2 	0 	1 	3 	2 	0 	0 	1 	1 
Bobbitt 24 	3-7 	2-4 	1-2 	0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	3 	9 
Brown 	8 	5-8 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	2 	1 	0 	3 	10 
Jones 	8 	1-1 	0-0 	1-2 	0 	4 	0 	2 	0 	0 	2 	3 
Totals  236  	44-85  	6-18  	17-27  	16  	53  	30  	25  	7  	2  	38  	111
```


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I miss Chick stumbling over Medvedenko's name. :sigh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> Sasha says "O wow Kobe is open! I'm gonna pass him the ball"
> 
> "Kobe says that's right young fella that it is my ball"
> ...


For real though. Sometimes before the commercials when they are showing the highlight of the last few minutes, he'll go on a tangent for like 10 seconds straight, throw in a pause, and finish with "on the Lakers basketball network"

I'm like, what? Those are the moments I hate him most. I also miss Chick Hearn.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

BRIANT GRANT! o mi biggest game in the PTS coloum since the sac town days :yes: and caron 13 reb wow  and chucky atkins our starting pg:dead: we need 2 find a solid replacement. i cry myself 2 sleep when i think we had banks:no: 





RIP CHICK


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Afterall still a pretty close game although the Suns played as sloppy as it gets and got outrebounded 53 to 35.

The Lakers basically got every weak side rebound. Brian Grant had a huge game because of that with 7 offensive boards and 10-12 shooting.

How can you lose a game when you are 46-55 from the freethrow line and force the other team into 25 turnovers? Unbelievable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Amare is going to be huge this year. I bet he will exceed is awesome second half that he put together last season. Especially with a real PG.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I agree. While the Suns may not go places just yet, they have Amare, and the guy is just a beast.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Great to see Grant have such a strong game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Sasha says "O wow Kobe is open! I'm gonna pass him the ball"
> ...


Oh my... :rotf:

Still, I like Paul and Stu...but I miss Chick alot..


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

I like Paul and Stu...but All must bow before Chick

Anyway...

FINALLY the lakers begin to rebound, Rudy has to preach D and rebounds to this team

Hey, Luke is back...still can pass that ball


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Sasha says "O wow Kobe is open! I'm gonna pass him the ball"
> ...



...................On KCAL 9.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...................On KCAL 9.


Your Lakers basketball network....:yes:


----------

